# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  een paar vragen

## ewelinasib

Hoi. Ik ben nieuw hier. Ik ben buitenlandse en mijn taal is niet helemaal prima. Hiervoor vraag ik jullie geduld. In principe heb ik twee problemen. Het gaat om vervelnde jeuk in mijn anus. Bovendien na het poepen zie ik bloed op toiletpapier (in de ontlasting niet). Heel vaak heb ik last van verstopping.
Verstopping = bloed op toiletpapier
geen verstopping = zelden (bijna nooit) bloed
Soms krijg ik harde buikpijn em stekende pijn in linkerzij van mijn lichaam (namelijk: buik, borst, schouder).

Tweede probleem. Altijd na het seks heb ik vaginaal bloeding en pijn. 4 manden geleden had ik anticonceptie spiraltje Mirena ingebracht. Daarna bloedde ik ongeveer twee manden en toen was het vanzelf over. Helaas bloed ik altijd na het vrijen. 

Ik heb twee kinderen gekregen (de tweede 6 manden terug) in korte tijd (18 mannden)

Bedank voor het lezen!

----------

